# Mead must too hot?



## blt65toth (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey guys. Long time reader, first time poster. 

I started a 3 gal batch of mead on 4/11 with a S.G. of 1.124 and used D47 yeast. She has been very active thus far. I put on a heat belt because it's still a little cool in my place. Tonight I gave her a good stir and I could feel the heat coming off of it. I checked the temp and it was 80 deg. I have spent the last hour searching forums to see if I did any damage. Looks like D47 puts off a lot of fusels at high temps. My S.G. tonight (4/16) was 1.060 so I'm only half way there.

I took off the belt, so hopefully the temp will drop tonight and get into the mid/high 60's. So my question is, have I done major damage or will it be alright since I caught it fairly early?

I plan on racking it onto vanilla beans in a week or so when it's closer to 1.000.

What do you guys think...will it be OK?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Bergmann (Apr 16, 2015)

Hot ferments will not necessarily ruin the mead, it can create off flavors in a mead with delicate bouquet. However you are never going to see an SG near 1.000 Your Starting SG of 1.124 has a potential alcohol By Volume (ABV) of just a hair under 19% D-47 yeast has an alcohol tolerance if 14% and a medium alcohol fluctuation. Which means your fermentation will stall somewhere around 1.035. Now this is Okay if you are looking for a very sweet desert type mead. This mead with a hot ferment will likely have slightly bitter undertones for a good while The good news is after around a year aging it should be pretty good, Very sweet, But Good! IMHO


----------



## blt65toth (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks Bergmann! I added just over 10 lbs. of honey (father has bee hives)hoping for a sweet mead. I plan on bulk aging for at least a year, then bottling.

It's my first mead...so I'm still learning.

Thanks again!


----------



## Arne (Apr 17, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Time will be on your side with this stuff. Mead takes a while to mellow out so get you a big bag of patience and wait, wait, wait. Should be alright, tho. If you do this again, It will p;robably ferment fine if it is a bit cool, takes a bit more time but it usually comes out fine. Good luck with yours, Arne.


----------



## Bergmann (Apr 17, 2015)

blt65toth said:


> Thanks Bergmann! I added just over 10 lbs. of honey (father has bee hives)hoping for a sweet mead. I plan on bulk aging for at least a year, then bottling.
> 
> It's my first mead...so I'm still learning.
> 
> Thanks again!



I find that you have far more control over your mead by first determining your intended ABV, then set the must SG to target that ABV and ferment to dryness. Then age a bit and back Sweeten with your chosen honey. in that way the honey flavor and character remain unchanged by fermentation, And blend with the nuances of the fermented honey. 

There is also less risk of the yeast doing something funky as it is dying off from alcohol toxicity.


----------



## blt65toth (Apr 17, 2015)

Arne said:


> Welcome to the forum. Time will be on your side with this stuff. Mead takes a while to mellow out so get you a big bag of patience and wait, wait, wait. Should be alright, tho. If you do this again, It will p;robably ferment fine if it is a bit cool, takes a bit more time but it usually comes out fine. Good luck with yours, Arne.



And so my watch begins! Thanks Arne!




Bergmann said:


> I find that you have far more control over your mead by first determining your intended ABV, then set the must SG to target that ABV and ferment to dryness. Then age a bit and back Sweeten with your chosen honey. in that way the honey flavor and character remain unchanged by fermentation, And blend with the nuances of the fermented honey.
> 
> There is also less risk of the yeast doing something funky as it is dying off from alcohol toxicity.



That is how I do all of my country wines. I start those at 1.090 and use 1118, and they finish dry every time. I thought maybe mead was different, but I guess not. I really like your idea of running it dry then back sweetening with honey.

Do you think it's better to bulk age or bottle in 6-8 months after she clears?


----------



## Bergmann (Apr 17, 2015)

blt65toth said:


> That is how I do all of my country wines. I start those at 1.090 and use 1118, and they finish dry every time. I thought maybe mead was different, but I guess not. I really like your idea of running it dry then back sweetening with honey.
> 
> Do you think it's better to bulk age or bottle in 6-8 months after she clears?



I generally bulk age my meads for 9 months. Them bottle and age for 4 more. Pop the cork in 13 just for luck!


----------



## Arne (Apr 18, 2015)

Bergmann said:


> I generally bulk age my meads for 9 months. Them bottle and age for 4 more. Pop the cork in 13 just for luck!



After all that waiting, now you are down to the fun part of winemaking. Arne.


----------

